# Jimmy Neutron vs HST



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Jimmy gets 1 day/ week/ month prep. He has basic knowledge of them like they're ninjas, spirits, and pirates. For the sake of argument, he can see spirits.

Fight starts from 1 km.

Jimmy is bloodlusted because HST raped Cindy, HST is IC because they're fighting a little boy.

If HST stomps, Jimmy gets Carl and Sheen as backups. If still stomped, he gets UltraLord.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

Jimmy Neutron fails hard.


----------



## Luna (Oct 14, 2012)

The HST is out of his league. Jimmy and company get raped.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Jimmy Neutron fails hard.



He really doesn't.
What does the HST have on this?:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_fzdjP3jKg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luna (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> He really doesn't.
> What does the HST have on this?:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_fzdjP3jKg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



After viewing the video, I now believe that Jimmy has a much better chance at beating the HST. He could probably win this too, if he has access to inventions like that in this match.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

How can you claim the HST is in character if they raped Cindy?
From 1 km, he has less than 3 seconds before he's blitzed on all sides.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> How can you claim the HST is in character if they raped Cindy?
> From 1 km, he has less than 3 seconds before he's blitzed on all sides.



Good thing his cycle is FTL, then. He went over to that planet in seconds and kept up with a spaceship capable of flying to the sun in seconds


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

They must have started really far apart if he's going lightspeed there...


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2012)

Doesn't he have some form of time-fuckery anyway?


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

I just hate Jimmy Neutron hahaha his show irratated me back when it aired lol


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> He really doesn't.
> What does the HST have on this?:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_fzdjP3jKg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



Making yourself bigger = Bigger target

It also does not automatically make him more durable. What defense does he have to Yamas 15 million degree flames? Or Obito's mindrape genjutsus? Or Barragans rotting ability? I'm sure he could invent some pretty crazy things, but Jimmys been undermined with prep before.

EDIT: I would say:
Day Prep: Nawp. Jimmy loses
Week Prep: Could go either way, but I lean toward the HST
Month Prep: Jimmy could win.


----------



## White (Oct 14, 2012)

So they can rape someone, but they draw the line at fighting a little boy?


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Making yourself bigger = Bigger target
> 
> It also does not automatically make him more durable. What defense does he have to Yamas 15 million degree flames? Or Obito's mindrape genjutsus? Or Barragans rotting ability? I'm sure he could invent some pretty crazy things, but Jimmys been undermined with prep before.



he is the size of a planet, size plays a big factor in this.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> he is the size of a planet, size plays a big factor in this.



God I can't stand Jimmy Neutron XD, but if he really is the size of a planet, he could cause a lot of damage and casualties. 

But what if they target his eyes......>_____> 
Amaterasu to the eyes....hahaha he'd scream like a little bitch. Now THAT would be the best episode ever aired.

lol, but honestly, now I dont think they have the tech to reach him.

Jokes aside, I guess Jimmy would win.

EDIT: At the time I thought Jimmy would win, I have sense changed my vote lol


----------



## White (Oct 14, 2012)

Not to mention that he was able to travel at immense speeds in space without any form of protection


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

and he can breath in space.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

I do think Barragans ability would fuck up a lot of Jimmy inventions, and Jimmy himself, even if he is planet sized.

And the Uchihas could keep spamming Amaterasu. 

Hmmm......I keep going back and forth, I don't know now lol


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

HST wank 

Give Jimmy a day of prep and he wins casually. Give him a week and he murderstomps. Give him a month...lol

Didn't this kid make a hovercraft out of a bunch of coconuts and seashells or something?


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh boy I really hope people are joking in this thread.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Is this a joke? There is nothing jimmy has that can save him from anything the HST has to offer. and what are carl and sheen going to do? i don't care if one of his spaceships can go FTL, *most of the crap He did in the show was outlier*. and don't say just because he beat a guy who CLAIMED to have the power to destroy the planet.even though he gave know hint as to how or when? By the way this should be in the joke battledome. inb4 someone tries to contradict my post.And one last thing, *in the movie the 'size of the planet thing' was just a trick he used against the aliens to scare them.* I could be wrong I haven't watched the movie in years.



Lol . Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Lol . Please tell me you are joking.



I see you didn't even read the last sentence, *I have not seen the movie in  a long time* and Its a fucking kids show, It contradicts itself all the time, like every other stupid ass kids show. why do you take it seriously?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I see you didn't even read the last sentence, *I have not seen the movie in  a long time* and Its a fucking kids show, It contradicts itself all the time, like every other stupid ass kids show. why do you take it seriously?



Because this is the outskirts battledome, and when it comes to cartoons like this in which shenanigans make up the majority of the feats, no matter how ridiculous they are (considering such feats are part of the action of each episode), we use those feats. The series has no clear plot and utilizes toon force like almost every other cartoon of similar nature, so pretty much anything goes.

Who cares if it's a stupid kids show? A lot of stupid shows are fucking powerful featwise.


----------



## White (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Is this a joke? There is nothing jimmy has that can save him from anything the HST has to offer. and what are carl and sheen going to do? i don't care if one of his spaceships can go FTL, most of the crap He did in the show was outlier. and don't say just because he beat a guy who CLAIMED to have the power to destroy the planet.even though he gave know hint as to how or when? By the way this should be in the joke battledome. inb4 someone tries to contradict my post.And one last thing, in the movie the 'size of the planet thing' was just a trick he used against the aliens to scare them. I could be wrong I haven't watched the movie in years.



Do you understand the concept that Jimmy can build FTL inventions? He can literally just attach swords to the end of his bike, and blitz the verses before they can react.

The only debatable one here is Kizaru, and his light speed is really really really over exaggerated.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Because this is the outskirts battledome, and when it comes to cartoons like this in which shenanigans make up the majority of the feats, no matter how ridiculous they are (considering such feats are part of the action of each episode), we use those feats. The series has no clear plot and utilizes toon force like almost every other cartoon of similar nature, so pretty much anything goes.
> 
> Who cares if it's a stupid kids show? A lot of stupid shows are fucking powerful featwise.



I know that, Im just tired of kids shows being considered extremely powerful because of some slapstick humor or over exaggerated villians. example-They all say they can destroy the planet and sometimes more, its not meant to be taken literally, just to make the villian seem like more of a threat to the protagonist. and then the hero defeats the villian, and people assume the protag. to be twice as powerful as the villian stated to be. and then threads like this happen.


----------



## Yourself (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I see you didn't even read the last sentence, *I have not seen the movie in  a long time* and Its a fucking kids show, It contradicts itself all the time, like every other stupid ass kids show. why do you take it seriously?


Naruto is a kids show/manga.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I see you didn't even read the last sentence, I have not seen the movie in  a long time and *Its a fucking kids show*, It contradicts itself all the time, like every other stupid ass kids show. why do you take it seriously?



Digimon is a children's show. Does it not casually murderstomp the likes of the HST because it is a children's show?


----------



## Light (Oct 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> HST wank
> 
> Give Jimmy a day of prep and he wins casually. Give him a week and he murderstomps. Give him a month...lol
> 
> Didn't this kid make a hovercraft out of a bunch of coconuts and seashells or something?



Unless I have the wrong episode, he didn't create the hovercraft. He just fixed his old one.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

SuperTacocat said:


> Digimon is a children's how. Does it not casually murderstomp the likes of the HST because it is a children's show?



Ive never watched Digimon so Idk. and its a Japanese kids show, which is very differant from an american one.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol. This guy


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> God I can't stand Jimmy Neutron XD, but if he really is the size of a planet, he could cause a lot of damage and casualties.
> 
> But what if they target his eyes......>_____>
> Amaterasu to the eyes....hahaha he'd scream like a little bitch. Now THAT would be the best episode ever aired.
> ...



It would likely affect roughly one cell of his eyes, if that. He planetbusted by blowing. Can you really say the HST would be a problem? 


TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I here that alot on here but what basis do you have for saying that? Oh wait you don't. naruto has genocide,killing,wars  etc. Yeah sure is kid friendly? /sarcasm/ I don't think you know what defines a kids show if your gonna say something like that. please leave if your going to be an idiot and contribute nothing to this debate.



In that scan I showed jimmy destroyed an entire planet full of aliens.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I here that alot on here but what basis do you have for saying that? Oh wait you don't. naruto has genocide,killing,wars  etc. Yeah sure is kid friendly? /sarcasm/ I don't think you know what defines a kids show if your gonna say something like that. please leave if your going to be an idiot and contribute nothing to this debate.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7OFmtL4Qjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Ive never watched Digimon so Idk. and its a Japanese kids show, which is very differant from an american one.



Powerpuff Girls says hi


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7OFmtL4Qjw[/YOUTUBE]



What does this prove? I stand by my point.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

you said it's not for kids, but as we can see a bunch of 5 year olds have toys that revovle around a show of killing.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Man the amount of people paying attention to childrens shows on here is scary.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> and he can breath in space.


Probably some forcefeild kind of thing in the bike that keeps the air in. The gravity device for him to fall to it is pretty neat too.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> you said it's not for kids, but as we can see a bunch of 5 year olds have toys that revovle around a show of killing.



I don't see where your proof that the manga is geared towards kids is?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Man the amount of people paying attention to childrens shows on here is scary.



Who honestly cares, so long as it's good? I watch pingu sometimes still, just for amusement value. It's still a lot better than bleach or fairy tail.


----------



## Luna (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Probably some forcefeild kind of thing in the bike that keeps the air in. The gravity device for him to fall to it is pretty neat too.



Can't he breathe in space in his rocket too? And if there was a force field, then wouldn't they have shown it, or something? And weren't there other instances where he showed that he could breathe in space without being in a vehicle? Or am I misinformed?


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Probably some forcefeild kind of thing in the bike that keeps the air in. The gravity device for him to fall to it is pretty neat too.





TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I don't see where your proof that the manga is geared towards kids is?



you mean making a toy for 5 year olds, is not proof it is for five year olds?


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Who honestly cares, so long as it's good? I watch pingu sometimes still, just for amusement value. It's still a lot better than bleach or fairy tail.



true, but Im pretty curious as to why people seem to have the knowledge of all these random kids shows


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I know that, Im just tired of kids shows being considered extremely powerful because of some slapstick humor or over exaggerated villians. example-They all say they can destroy the planet and sometimes more, its not meant to be taken literally, just to make the villian seem like more of a threat to the protagonist. and then *the hero defeats the villian, and people assume the protag. to be twice as powerful as the villian stated to be. and then threads like this happen.*



You mean just like Naruto fans act with Naruto?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Most of the crap He did in the show was outlier.


I think you are missing what "outlier" means.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> true, but Im pretty curious as to why people seem to have the knowledge of all these random kids shows



I dunno, maybe we were smart kids? The point is that Jimmy Neutron's status as a children's show has absolutely no consequence on the match itself.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> you mean making a toy for 5 year olds, is not proof it is for five year olds?



Once again you haven't answered my question, How is naruto geared towards kids? I don't care if 5 year olds are playing with the toys. It still doesn't change the fact that its geared for an older audience.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> What does this prove? I stand by my point.



You have no point at this point. Do you even realize the contradiction of declaring Naruto 'not a kid's show' and then dismissing another poster with 'lol japanese kid's show, different standards' ? Are you under the inane impression that Naruto is American made?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> true, but Im pretty curious as to why people seem to have the knowledge of all these random kids shows



Partially good memories. I haven't read the iron giant since I was about 7, but I still remember a dragon crushing Australia in it and could research it  in debate.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't try and downplay Jimmy Neutron by dismissing it as a Kid's show. By that logic we could call the HST crap *JUST* because its Shounen.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 14, 2012)

So why cant they blitz?


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> You mean just like Naruto fans act with Naruto?



Since when? all I ever see on here is naruto being downplayed and hated. don't think there a single fan of in this sub forum.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Once again you haven't answered my question, How is naruto geared towards kids? I don't care if 5 year olds are playing with the toys. It still doesn't change the fact that its geared for an older audience.



first of all if it was not meant for children they would not make it as such, also how about the fact it is shounen, japan classifies it as such.

Seinen

Seinen (literally "adult") is the exact same thing as Josei except for males. (adult content)
Shōujo （少女）

Shōujo (literally "young girl"), Not Shōjo(処女）, shojo means virgin、 is manga aimed at young females up to the age 18. These series tend to focus on romance and relationships from a young female's point of view.
Shōnen

This is almost the same as shojo except it is mostly action, sports or romance for males up to age 18. It translates literally as "boy".


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Once again you haven't answered my question, How is naruto geared towards kids? I don't care if 5 year olds are playing with the toys. It still doesn't change the fact that its geared for an older audience.



I think you're forgetting that more mature themes are of little consequence to the age groups in Japan compared to other overseas audiences. Kids both under ten and young adults watch Naruto, but the target audience is around 13 years of age up to 18. Children younger than that are still avid fans of the series.

Honestly, adults don't care much for the friendship bullshit that shapes Naruto's plot. Overall, it's not a very mature manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 is the guy that said every feat in MLP FiM is outlier


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2012)

Naruto is a manga for kids, seriously


Kishi flat out said he writes it for children and primarily thinks of them or something in an interview


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> So why cant they blitz?



1km distance, and if I was preparing for a battle, I would probably apply the thing which allows me to be the size of a planet before I started.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> TobiUchiha5941 is the guy that said every feat in MLP FiM is outlier



Clearly butthurt. I hope he isn't one of those people who deifies anime/manga and thinks American cartoons/comics are stupid


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Since when? all I ever see on here is naruto being downplayed and hated. don't think there a single fan of in this sub forum.



I enjoy Naruto. Doesn't mean I'm gonna insinuate that it can stomp all American children's shows 



TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Ok Im not going to say this again so pay attention, it may be appealing to kids but All im saying is that its not geared towards kids. its doesn't matter who likes it. and *does digimon have war and genocide*?, honest question.


Dear God yes.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> TobiUchiha5941 is the guy that said every feat in MLP FiM is outlier



*sigh* I just said most of it was slapstick gag humor and toonforce, both of which I thought were not solid feats because there not meant to be. Fluttershy its a shame I made a bad impression on you because your probably one of the most rational people on the subforum.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> 1km distance, and if I was preparing for a battle, I would probably apply the thing which allows me to be the size of a planet before I started.



WTF??

Okaay, does Jimmy size reflect his durability?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Since when? all I ever see on here is naruto being downplayed and hated. don't think there a single fan of in this sub forum.



So the fact that people in the OBD don't like Naruto gives you the right to preach to them? On second thoughts, maybe you do have that right...


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey TobiUchiha5941. Narutoverse vs fairlyoddparentsverse. Who wins?


----------



## Fujita (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> WTF??
> 
> Okaay, does Jimmy size reflect his durability?



It shouldn't matter, I think.  

Even if you destroy everything within your AoE, it'll still be like popping a pimple to planet-sized guy. The amount of stuff you can reach would be quite "small" relative to the overall size of the guy.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Since when? all I ever see on here is naruto being downplayed and hated. don't think there a single fan of in this sub forum.



How does Naruto being hated by people who are clearly NOT fans disprove what I just said? I have had to deal with many a Narutowanker and I am not happy that I had to. So many people claiming the Sage can planetbust...


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

You people take debating to a whole new level. and I don't pay attention to japanese things often so I didn't know about the whole shounen seinen thing.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2012)

Bleargh, back on topic. Are Jimmy's friends and family on the same planet? That planet buster might not be an option. And a kaiju sized attack robot would be handily taken down.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Since when? all I ever see on here is naruto being downplayed and hated. don't think there a single fan of in this sub forum.



Flutter
Waka
Me
To name a few.
Actually, pretty much everyone here likes part I Naruto, it's part II people have problems with.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> How does Naruto being hated by people who are clearly NOT fans disprove what I just said? I have had to deal with many a Narutowanker and I am not happy that I had to. So many people claiming the Sage can planetbust...


 
Fine that is a good point, I just have barely seen people do so for naruto on here.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Wow Im never coming on this sub forum again, You people take debating to a whole new level. *and I don't pay attention to japanese things often so I didn't know about the whole shounen seinen thing.*



Then why even bother arguing if you don't know what you're talking about? That's like me arguing with a medical student over the best way to deal with an infection.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

I dunno about Jimmy Neutron, but there's definitely some Jimmies gettin' rustled here.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Flutter
> Waka
> Me
> To name a few.
> Actually, pretty much everyone here likes part I Naruto, it's part II people have problems with.



Thats to bad because part 2 IMO was alot better fight and story wise.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 14, 2012)

Not going to lie, it feels silly debating this. 

Would illusions (KS,TSUKUYOMI) work on our fudge headed genius?


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Then why even bother arguing if you don't know what you're talking about? That's like me arguing with a medical student over the best way to deal with an infection.



I didn't think knowing that matters since alot of you seem to disregard things being for kids.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> WTF??
> 
> Okaay, does Jimmy size reflect his durability?



Just the force of his own gravitational field would be more than the HST can pump out. Also, if you aim a nuke at someone the size of a planet, do you really expect them to knell over and die?
And he was able to blow a planet-busting breath without his lungs exploding, which is a feat.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Honestly, adults don't care much for the friendship bullshit that shapes Naruto's plot. Overall, it's not a very mature manga.


----------



## Fujita (Oct 14, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> I dunno about Jimmy Neutron, but there's definitely some Jimmies gettin' rustled here.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Thats to bad because part 2 IMO was alot better fight and story wise.



I dislike both parts of Naruto but if I were to choose one I'd have to say I like part 2 more.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> Not going to lie, it feels silly debating this.
> 
> Would illusions (KS,TSUKUYOMI) work on our fudge headed genius?



I don't see why not.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Wow Im never coming on this sub forum again, You people take debating to a whole new level. and I don't pay attention to japanese things often so I didn't know about the whole shounen seinen thing.



Pity. You should have stuck around, might have had your eyes opened to other stuff.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> Would illusions (KS,TSUKUYOMI) work on our fudge headed genius?



I don't believe he's ever shown resistence to any actual illusions,only to be astute enough to see through holographic ones.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> I didn't think knowing that matters since alot of you seem to disregard things being for kids.



What does it matter if the show is for kids, bro? How does that affect this match at all?


----------



## mcdave (Oct 14, 2012)

Isnt the Planetsize a Hyperbole? I bet Jimmy has better things in his Arsenal and will win this with a Day Prep and up.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Man did I piss off alot of people today. Oh well maybe I should find a website where people can keep their cool a little better.



Who did you actually piss off?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Man did I piss off alot of people today.



Don't flatter yourself. Most here had dealt with much worst then this.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> Not going to lie, it feels silly debating this.
> 
> Would illusions (KS,TSUKUYOMI) work on our fudge headed genius?



I dunno. I think I saw a telepathy feat on the TV show a while back, but I can't remember it accurately. This is going into the realms of speculation here, but would it be possible for them to mindrape a brain that big? I mean, the energy needed to move the neurons around or make them fire is going to reach continent level, and they are going to need a range of hundreds to thousands of kilometers to affect the whole brain.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Who did you actually piss off?



Maybe he's just sensitive


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Don't flatter yourself. Most here had dealt with much worst then this.



Indeed. Dat TTGL thread.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

Planet size must be a hyperbole, by the way. A planetary mass flying right next to you would have seriously messed up your flightpath.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I dunno. I think I saw a telepathy feat on the TV show a while back, but I can't remember it accurately. This is going into the realms of speculation here, but would it be possible for them to mindrape a brain that big? I mean, the energy needed to move the neurons around or make them fire is going to reach continent level, and they are going to need a range of hundreds to thousands of kilometers to affect the whole brain.



maybe using the tailed beasts as a chakra battery?


----------



## Fujita (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> And he was able to blow a planet-busting breath without his lungs exploding, which is a feat.



You talking about the ship flying into the planet and causing everything to explode?

Part of that might have been the ship's fuel/reactor blowing up from the impact...

Though that'd have to be a really potent explosion  



Expelsword said:


> Planet size must be a hyperbole, by the way. A planetary mass flying right next to you would have seriously messed up your flightpath.



Might be hyperbole, depending on how large that ship was.

Though, for what it's worth, Jimmy's friends were actually going into orbit around his massive head.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

The world cannot contain the manliness that is Kenshiro 



TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Man did I piss off alot of people today. Oh well maybe I should find a website where people can keep their cool a little better.



Lol again. You probably didn't even spark a hint of anger in 99% of the people here. Annoyance is a different thing considering how silly your arguments were.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 14, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Planet size must be a hyperbole, by the way. A planetary mass flying right next to you would have seriously messed up your flightpath.



That's how good his inventions are


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

mcdave said:


> Isnt the Planetsize a Hyperbole? I bet Jimmy has better things in his Arsenal and will win this with a Day Prep and up.



See that planet he busted at the end? 
They didn't notice any difference in gravity when they landed on it. So at the very least he's a planetbuster, and at that level, being planet-sized makes sense. He also had his own gravity field, they were talking about "orbiting jimmy's massive head", which you wouldn't get if he wasn't at least nearly planet sized.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Planet size must be a hyperbole, by the way. A planetary mass flying right next to you would have seriously messed up your flightpath.



It kind of did. They were talking about orbiting Jimmy's giant head.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Man did I piss off alot of people today. Oh well maybe I should find a website where people can keep their cool a little better.


nobody is pissed off 


HiroshiSenju said:


> The world cannot contain the manliness that is Kenshiro


----------



## Sablés (Oct 14, 2012)

> I dunno. I think I saw a telepathy feat on the TV show a while back, but I can't remember it accurately. This is going into the realms of speculation here, but would it be possible for them to mindrape a brain that big? I mean, the energy needed to move the neurons around or make them fire is going to reach continent level, and they are going to need a range of hundreds to thousands of kilometers to affect the whole brain.





> I don't believe he's ever shown resistence to any actual illusions,only to be astute enough to see through holographic ones.





> I don't see why not.



So we can accept the possibility of illusions being effective in this match because quite frankly it's the HST's only chance. If Jimmy doesn't have full knowledge and looks in their general direction, genjutsu users and Aizen could interfere with his 5 senses and work from there. As for whether it would work on a brain that big, I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Even if I didn't make anyone angery, I still destroyed any chance of people taking me seriously on here. Most of this debating was misunderstanding on my part anyway.  And the funny thing is this isn't the first time something like this has happend to me. Maybe I should give up on social interaction entirely.


just don't give a darn and you will fit in


PhantomLurker said:


> So we can accept the possibility of illusions being effective in this match because quite frankly it's the HST's only chance. If Jimmy doesn't have full knowledge and looks in their general direction, genjutsu users and Aizen could interfere with his 5 senses and work from there. As for whether it would work on a brain that big, I have absolutely no idea.



they would have to reach his planet sized head first


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> So we can accept the possibility of illusions being effective in this match because quite frankly it's the HST's only chance. If Jimmy doesn't have full knowledge and looks in their general direction, genjutsu users and Aizen could interfere with his 5 senses and work from there. As for whether it would work on a brain that big, I have absolutely no idea.


He's one thing. Would jimmey be able to see someone's eyes when they are that much smaller than him? If he can't, would genjustu work?


Cromer said:


> maybe using the tailed beasts as a chakra battery?


Might work if HST has prep too, but even that is a push, seeing as juubi is only country level. Also, would it give them the range.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2012)

he facerolls them


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> just don't give a darn and you will fit in
> 
> 
> they would have to reach his planet sized head first



Technically it says 1km distance. But 1km relative to what? His head or his torso?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

Well at planetary size, Jimmy should have his own gravitational pull strong enough to pull them in at a decent enough acceleration, so, depending on where the match takes place, the HST characters that cannot fly or survive a 1 km drop probably die. So pretty much all of the fodder are fuck the moment the match begins.


----------



## mcdave (Oct 14, 2012)

Jimmy nuking the HST from Orbit. Hands up if mad 
He has a Teleporter probably.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Pity. You should have stuck around, might have had your eyes opened to other stuff.



Even if I didn't make anyone angery, I still destroyed any chance of people taking me seriously on here. Most of this debating was misunderstanding on my part anyway.  And the funny thing is this isn't the first time something like this has happend to me. Maybe I should give up on social interaction entirely. Hmm, Why have I not been negged into the red yet?


----------



## Sablés (Oct 14, 2012)

Wait a minute. If Jimmy is planet sized, is he literally standing on the planet itself or in space because the OP says 1km.....doesn't make much sense.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Well at planetary size, Jimmy should have his own gravitational pull strong enough to pull them in at a decent enough acceleration, so, depending on where the match takes place, the HST characters that cannot fly or survive a 1 km drop probably die. So pretty much all of the fodder are fuck the moment the match begins.



More likely the earth and jimmy fall together rather than the HST separately, seeing as the HST would be attached to the earth. It would only fall 1km, though.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

Going into orbit around Jimmy's head was claimed by _Sheen_ who likely intended it as a joke.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Even if I didn't make anyone angery, I still destroyed any chance of people taking me seriously on here. Most of this debating was misunderstanding on my part anyway.  And the funny thing is this isn't the first time something like this has happend to me. Maybe I should give up on social interaction entirely.



One of the major things the OBD doesn't like is people who refuse to coincide when they are obviously wrong, so seeing as you have, that would make you look better than if you hadn't. So you've done some things right.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Technically it says 1km distance. But 1km relative to what? His head or his torso?


who knows


mcdave said:


> Jimmy nuking the HST from Orbit. Hands up if mad
> He has a Teleporter probably.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

mcdave said:


> Jimmy nuking the HST from Orbit. Hands up if mad
> He has a Teleporter probably.


But would it work on his planet-sized self? 


Expelsword said:


> Going into orbit around Jimmy's head was claimed by _Sheen_ who likely intended it as a joke.


Except he was pressing buttons at the time, indicating he was seriously piloting the ship. And the fact Jimmy busted the planet Yokus by *blowing* implies he was the size of a planet, and a large one at that.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> One of the major things the OBD doesn't like is people who refuse to coincide when they are obviously wrong, so seeing as you have, that would make you look better than if you hadn't. So you've done some things right.



Yeah, but I have made a complete fool of myself in this thread, and I doubt the people I debated with will forget that anytime soon. Im definitely no expert on the things you people debate on here so my lack of knowledge can cause me to act the way I did.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Even if I didn't make anyone angery, I still destroyed any chance of people taking me seriously on here. Most of this debating was misunderstanding on my part anyway.  And the funny thing is this isn't the first time something like this has happend to me. Maybe I should give up on social interaction entirely. Hmm, Why have I not been negged into the red yet?



heh. Still remember the first thread I made here. Yama G against Minato. Condescension was my close companion that day. Not so much now though.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Yeah, but I have made a complete fool of myself in this thread, and I doubt the people I debated with will forget that anytime soon.



You're not the one still arguing the HST have a chance.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 14, 2012)

I am, something about trained assassins/militants/pirates with mystical weapons losing to a 10 year old boy genius doesn't sit right with me. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## White (Oct 14, 2012)

I think its important to know whether or not they are all standing in a confined area, or if they're spread out over a large distance. That would affect Jims combat potential for obvious reasons.



> Yeah, but I have made a complete fool of myself in this thread, and I doubt the people I debated with will forget that anytime soon.



If you use reasonable points to back up your arguments rather than biases, I don't see why people wouldn't take you seriously.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 14, 2012)

>Trained Assassins
>Dress like Electrical Workers (or wear fishnets/bandages and nothing else)

Something wrong with those Assassins

(yes I caught the spoiler)


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> I am, something about trained assassins/militants/pirates with mystical weapons losing to a 10 year old boy genius doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I want to find a fiction with a multiversal baby now.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Not quite, there, but...


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

Soi Fon stabs him twice with her Shikai.

GG Jimmy lol

Since they're so small, he'd overlook her. (Assuming he tried the planet size bs)


----------



## mcdave (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6Kx8o-BzJE[/YOUTUBE] 4:19 Cased Close Inventing a spray that makes him run faster.

Fast enough to run up a Building orbiting around the Moon and landing on Earth unharmed even if the vid is a little faster then normal this shit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hst


----------



## White (Oct 14, 2012)

Did he really just run around the moon?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Soi Fon stabs him twice with her Shikai.
> 
> GG Jimmy lol
> 
> Since they're so small, he'd overlook her. (Assuming he tried the planet size bs)



What's that supposed to do? Perhaps a few cm^3 of poison in someone the size of a planet?


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> What's that supposed to do? Perhaps a few cm^3 of poison in someone the size of a planet?



Its spiritually based, or pretty much magic. It doesn't have to make sense. lol

Come to think of it, Mayuri and Baraggan could be doing the same on diffrent spots.

The Uchihas draw his attention with Amaterasu and other genjutsus while the poisons do the rest.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

Meredian Sky said:


> I think its important to know whether or not they are all standing in a confined area, or if they're spread out over a large distance. That would affect Jims combat potential for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use reasonable points to back up your arguments rather than biases, I don't see why people wouldn't take you seriously.



Yeah, Though I do get harassed IRL by friends and family for reading naruto. and I get told constantly on other websites how bad the manga is. mostly on /a/. So Im just sick of people giving me crap about it. and when you guys said it was for kids I wasn't thinking and got irritated. (I now realize it is for kids). Honestly reading naruto isn't worth it.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Its spiritually based, or pretty much magic. It doesn't have to make sense. lol
> 
> Come to think of it, Mayuri and Baraggan could be doing the same on diffrent spots.
> 
> The Uchihas draw his attention with Amaterasu and other genjutsus while the poisons do the rest.



You still haven't proven her poison would work on *someone the size of a planet.*


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> You still haven't proven her poison would work on *someone the size of a planet.*



I don't have to. There is no proof it would'nt.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Yeah, Though I do get harassed IRL by friends and family for reading naruto. and I get told constantly on other websites how bad the manga is. mostly on /a/. So Im just sick of people giving me crap about it. and when you guys said it was for kids I wasn't thinking and got irritated. (I now realize it is for kids). Honestly reading naruto isn't worth it.



Just like I said, just because something is for kids doesn't mean it isn't good.


Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I don't have to. There is no proof it would'nt.



Are you still serious now?


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Just like I said, just because something is for kids doesn't mean it isn't good.



To the other websites I frequent calling something a kids show is usually an insult to it. Thankfully its not considered that here.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Just like I said, just because something is for kids doesn't mean it isn't good.
> 
> 
> Are you still serious now?



I actually am. This is a team effort. Thats what we gotta remember. 15 million degrees is going to hurt no matter how big you are. Jimmy is genius, but too much will be going on for him to keep track. 

The poisons are one thing that I'm certain he'll overlook. Especially since his durability is not that impressive.

Also, didn't the EM Sharigan effect people even if they're not looking at you? Coulda sworn there was an ability, lol but I don't remember.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I actually am. This is a team effort. Thats what we gotta remember. 15 million degrees is going to hurt no matter how big you are. Jimmy is genius, but too much will be going on for him to keep track.
> 
> The poisons are one thing that I'm certain he'll overlook. Especially since his durability is not that impressive.
> 
> Also, didn't the EM Sharigan effect people even if they're not looking at you? Coulda sworn there was an ability, lol but I don't remember.


You do realise that cosmic rays have local temperatures far in excess of 15 million degrees, yet all astronauts get from them is seeing little dots in their eyes.
Not impressive? Not having his lungs explode from a top-end planetbusting breath (using death star) and surviving his own gravity field is out of the range of everyone in the HST combined.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> You do realise that cosmic rays have local temperatures far in excess of 15 million degrees, yet all astronauts get from them is seeing little dots in their eyes.
> Not impressive? Not having his lungs explode from a top-end planetbusting breath (using death star) and surviving his own gravity field is out of the range of everyone in the HST combined.



OP stated they start off 1 Km away. He'd at least have to be on the planet. If hes stupid enough to grow, then er'body gon' see him.

If his back is turned, lol Bleach Blitzes while Narutoverse distracts. One Piece watches lol.


----------



## mcdave (Oct 14, 2012)

Average Distance to Moon 384,403km
Circumference 10,921km half 5,450km

Crossing this shit in less than 20 Seconds
19,492 km/s only that he did it in under 20 secs


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> OP stated they start off 1 Km away. He'd at least have to be on the planet. If hes stupid enough to grow, then er'body gon' see him.
> 
> If his back is turned, lol Bleach Blitzes while Narutoverse distracts. One Piece watches lol.



It also says he has has *prep.* Which means he can *start* in giant mode. And they're not blitzing if he uses those speed boots as well.

He also has a growth speed far in excess of the speed of the fastest HST character, so as soon as he starts growing, they aren't going to be able to blitz him before he's too big for them to harm.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 14, 2012)

Re: IC after doing that to Cindy

I can't think of anyone offhand, but I'm sure you can find someone in Naruto/OP/Bleach who could think of doing equal or worse


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> It also says he has has *prep.* Which means he can *start* in giant mode. And they're not blitzing if he uses those speed boots as well.
> 
> He also has a growth speed far in excess of the speed of the fastest HST character, so as soon as he starts growing, they aren't going to be able to blitz him before he's too big for them to harm.



Basic knowledge of them being ninjas, pirates and spirits = he's gonna underestimate them. He's gonna need specific and intimate knowledge to try something that over the top. 

If he decides to go Giant robot on them, then Barragan rots him away.

Even if he does get giant, he can still only target a few groups at a time. While he's smashing Yama and the Uchihas, Soi fon wastes him. Or Mayuri.

EDIT: I'll give him victory for month prep. But he's gonna need longer than a day. Week prep is a toss up.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Basic knowledge of them being ninjas, pirates and spirits = he's gonna underestimate them. He's gonna need specific and intimate knowledge to try something that over the top.
> 
> If he decides to go Giant robot on them, then Barragan rots him away.
> 
> Even if he does get giant, he can still only target a few groups at a time. While he's smashing Yama and the Uchihas, Soi fon wastes him. Or Mayuri.


If jimmy resorts to using that planet ray due to someone calling him small, what do you think he's going to do to someone who has just raped Cindy? 
I didn't know Barragan could age an entire planet. 
What are Soi fon or Mayuri going to be able to do to him, exactly?


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

he uses his cosmic cube gg


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> EDIT: I'll give him victory for month prep. But he's gonna need longer than a day. Week prep is a toss up.


He can get access to that ray within an hour by just going to his lab, never mind a day. It only took him about a week to _make_ the thing.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

This seems like a bad move, but I want to step back to the conditions of this match.
How exactly did over 1000 characters gang rape a 10 year old?

He doesn't have any knowledge of their abilities either, he just knows what they are.


----------



## mcdave (Oct 14, 2012)

> he uses his cosmic cube gg


Hes fast enough isnt he :ho


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, and the ironic thing is, Jimmy actually has an aging deivce too, so I could turn your Barragan argument right back atcha. Jimmy ages the earth using his aging tech.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> This seems like a bad move, but I want to step back to the conditions of this match.
> How exactly did over 1000 characters gang rape a 10 year old?
> 
> He doesn't have any knowledge of their abilities either, he just knows what they are.



Including tens of thousands of monsters 5km long on average.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

You're all free to think what you want hahaha


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> he uses his cosmic cube gg



Did jimmy get a cosmic cube at some point?


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

Hyper Cube with infinite storage I believe is what they mean.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> How exactly did over 1000 characters gang rape a 10 year old?


Better question.
No.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Hyper Cube with infinite storage I believe is what they mean.



So not a marvel comic cube then? Because then this would just get stupid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> So not a marvel comic cube then? Because then this would just get stupid.


He can just make it planet size along with him stuff earth into it then shrink it.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He can just make it planet size along with him stuff earth into it then shrink it.



Or he could just go to planet size then sneeze. Either way.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Or he could just go to planet size then sneeze. Either way.



Planet size Jimmy Neutron vs. Pre-Crisis Superman with a cold.
Someone make this match


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 14, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Yeah, but I have made a complete fool of myself in this thread, and I doubt the people I debated with will forget that anytime soon. Im definitely no expert on the things you people debate on here so my lack of knowledge can cause me to act the way I did.



Not really. Trust me, I'm not an expert either but I made this account because I felt like commenting on stuff I like and I liked the emoticons  
I'm not really a clacer or debater but it's a fun forum to hang around or just read. No hard feelings. Any knowledge on any fiction can and probably will be useful. 
Besides, you seem like a pretty cool person, I remember there was that one time that some guy took down the site's wiki, now that's serious douchery.

I think you can fit well in here, if you have doubts about characters you can check the obd wiki and if you have some pretty basic knowledge on common terminology around here and you're ready to go.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> he is the size of a planet, size plays a big factor in this.



*He was not planet sized* . . .

that thing just said it was, but it was obviously an exaggeration as the spaceship was still very much visible when compared to him. If you bothered to scale him I doubt he would me more than a mile in height.

As for flying through space unprotected, EVERYONE in the Jimmy Neutron universe has been shown doing that, human and alien, even while standing on another planet or on one of the asteroids in the asteroid belt.

For the speed feat did any of you see what happened at the end? All he could do was run he wouldn't be able to stop to actually fight people and ended up turning into goo at the end. Also how the hell was he visible from the moon? What was it the size of a Wal-Mart?

The physics in Jimmy Neutron are retarded as hell, nothing in the show makes rational sense compared to our universe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> *He was not planet sized* . . .
> 
> that thing just said it was, but it was obviously an exaggeration as the spaceship was still very much visible when compared to him. If you bothered to scale him I doubt he would me more than a mile in height.
> 
> ...


Then he adds a galaxy sized setting in his 1 day of prep.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> *He was not planet sized* . . .
> 
> that thing just said it was, but it was obviously an exaggeration as the spaceship was still very much visible when compared to him. If you bothered to scale him I doubt he would me more than a mile in height.
> 
> ...


OK, how about you scale the size of the spaceship from 1:11:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7qRJ9T9TPg[/YOUTUBE]
Compare:


The size of the spaceship is inconsistent. Jimmy was creating a gravity field, and blew up the planet Yokus by blowing a spaceship at it. He is quite clearly the size of a planet.

Relevant to the speed feat, if he can run to the moon and back in that time, he can solo the HST in that time. Especially if he has a body the size of a planet.




I also recently found Roshi was trolling me the whole time.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

He didn't blow up Yokus...

Look closely that is a green asteroid, and also the Yokonians came back in the main series so obviously there planet is still there.

At 1:01 you see the "planet" which is really a green rock

In the other video showing him being chased by them at 0:35 you see the real planet of Yokus and it looks nothing like it.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

That quite clearly is Yokus. Comparing the images, they look identical.
Like planets haven't been reconstructed before. How about in...
...your favorite show, doctor who. Gallifrey.

That doesn't explain his gravitational field, either.

Also, some of them survived (probably due to PIS), as evidenced by the king still being alive afterwards.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread hasn't been locked yet?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> That quite clearly is Yokus.
> Like planets haven't been reconstructed before. How about in...
> ...your favorite show, doctor who. Gallifrey.
> 
> That doesn't explain his gravitational field, either.



Don't you dare compare this crap to Doctor Who, and he didn't have a gravitational field, Sheen just said he is orbiting around him because of his massive size, aka it was a joke, do you really think Sheen knows jack crap about space to see if there is a significant enough gravitational pull to orbit around his head?

And no it is not the planet.

Yokus.









He was not planet size.

He is not planet busting.

He gets raped in more ways than they raped Cindy.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 14, 2012)

Ewwww... raped Cindy? That's just blugh... a bit too much for explaining a scenario of bloodlusted.

anyways... what are Jimmy Neutron's best feats?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

And I'd like to say, even if we do use the spaceship's smaller scalings for this, it's still going to be way above what the HST can handle.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> And I'd like to say, even if we do use the spaceship's smaller scalings for this, it's still going to be way above what the HST can handle.



No it won't, the Holy Shonen Trio has how many people at town level or higher?

Even if you scale him be more than 10 miles tall (which I severely doubt)

*HE DIES.*


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Don't you dare compare this crap to Doctor Who, and he didn't have a gravitational field, Sheen just said he is orbiting around him because of his massive size, aka it was a joke, do you really think Sheen knows jack crap about space to see if there is a significant enough gravitational pull to orbit around his head?
> 
> And no it is not the planet.
> 
> ...


Except sheen was actually piloting the ship, so would know if it was affected by the field.
They look pretty similar to me. Any even if one of the was of telling is a bit dodgy, 3 in a row? He's planet sized. Plus this doesn't take away the fact he has FTL technology, even if you ignore the fact that he was keeping up with these ships on his speeder. They took the ship back home, right? I'm pretty sure he could get hold of it again in a day.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> No it won't, the Holy Shonen Trio has how many people at town level or higher?
> 
> Even if you scale him be more than 10 miles tall (which I severely doubt)
> 
> *HE DIES.*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7qRJ9T9TPg&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a[/YOUTUBE]

0.36-0.38
I'm pretty sure that's above 10 miles.


> Don't you dare compare this crap to Doctor Who


Do you want me to point out other similarities?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Right, tried using the method I mentioned in the above post. I got ~32 km for his height sitting in the cycle. That's kind of above the HST, considering as he can accelerate his to FTL speeds on that bike.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just woke up and, man, lots of replies.

For the sake of argument, they fight surrounding him and they start 1 km from his feet since you want specifics.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

On Earth?
Inside the Hyperbolic Time Chamber?
Inside Tobi's Kamui?

Where is important if Jimmy will be changing size.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

it will be the time chamber, it always is unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Some of his feats:
I believe Jimmy recreated the Ice Age in a day(?)
Made the blueprints for those unstable molecules(which Seymour made an imperfect imitation)
A time portal thingy.
A resurrecting electric ray.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

I still think Baraggan solos. He's fast enough to rot of Jimmys legs. 

According to what I read about his "Respira", it continues to deteriorate the body part until amputated. 

So planet Jimmy's a goner. Soi Fon could just poke him twice. Mayuri could just stab him alot with his poison too. 

Yamas got the flames of 15 million degrees, not to mention Kido.

Even with prep, according to the OP (on page 1) he'd be prepping for Ninjas, Pirates, and Spirits. You seriously think he'd bring planet sizing tech? He would underestimate them unless he had intimate knowledge. 

In his anger, he's spend his time making a robot with a bunch of cool weapons.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> it will be the time chamber, it always is unless stated otherwise.



Is it? I thought is was a neutral version of earth?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I still think Baraggan solos. He's fast enough to rot of Jimmys legs.
> 
> According to what I read about his "Respira", it continues to deteriorate the body part until amputated.
> 
> ...


You've already told me you were trolling the whole time, you don't need to continue it now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

He did turn Sheen into a GEOM imitation (big head anyone). That's gonna help him?


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, would you expect pirates made of rubber or electricity, or Ninja who could kill you by looking at you?

And Jimmy's going to be skeptical when he hears that spirits are part of the HST. He's a decidedly


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> You've already told me you were trolling the whole time, you don't need to continue it now.



lol, if you seriously believe Jimmy Neutron would win, you've got problems. He wouldn't be prepped for speed (since he thinks they are typical ninjas, not flash stepping soul reapers), he wouldn't be prepped for power (since he thinks they are plain ninjas). The most I'd expect with the prep and knowledge the OP gave, is a ghost vaccume cleaner. Like Luigis.

You are overestimating Jimmy Neutron. The knowledge he has on them based from the OP is not enough. 

And no, lol I'm not trolling. If I seem like it, its because I'm surprised at how asinine this has gotten.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Jimmy Neutron vs HST	10-14-2012 08:18 PM	Rosuto_and_Meshi	Neg was uncalled for, especially since I was joking.


..........


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> ..........


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Except sheen was actually piloting the ship, so would know if it was affected by the field.
> They look pretty similar to me. Any even if one of the was of telling is a bit dodgy, 3 in a row? He's planet sized. Plus this doesn't take away the fact he has FTL technology, even if you ignore the fact that he was keeping up with these ships on his speeder. They took the ship back home, right? I'm pretty sure he could get hold of it again in a day.



So FTL technology >HST? You got a lot of homework to do bub.

He can make stuff move at FTL speeds but he can't react at those speeds and what would be the point of going that in this scenario? There wouldn't be one, he only every uses it for traveling and it has no combat applications.


jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Right, tried using the method I mentioned in the above post. I got ~32 km for his height sitting in the cycle. That's kind of above the HST, considering as he can accelerate his to FTL speeds on that bike.



Show me your calculations, cause I call massive bullshit.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> So FTL technology >HST? You got a lot of homework to do bub.
> 
> He can make stuff move at FTL speeds but he can't react at those speeds and what would be the point of going that in this scenario? There wouldn't be one, he only every uses it for traveling and it has no combat applications.
> 
> ...



Do it yourself. I was doing a rough calculation and I really can't be bothered to do it again. And it is kind of irrelevant, seeing as I have already proven he is planet sized.
The FTL technology can be used to go into space, then orbital bombardment. Or even just dropping kinetic bombs. (which, BTW, he could do as a giant as well, as he was keeping up with the FTL spaceships in his speeder.)

And you seem to have forgotten about his relativistic speed boots.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

We've learned a new variable for battles in this thread. 

And that is: Misleading Prep

If I prepare for a dog (for weeks, and months), but it turns out its a super sonic city busting dog, then I'm screwed. 

Same applies for Jimmy in this thread. (Just switch dogs with ninjas or spirits lol)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

^Apply it for the future threads.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

> Right, tried using the method I mentioned in the above post. I got ~32 km for his height sitting in the cycle..





jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Do it yourself. I was doing a rough calculation and I really can't be bothered to do it again. And it is kind of irrelevant, seeing as I have already proven he is planet sized.






> The FTL technology can be used to go into space, then orbital bombardment. Or even just dropping kinetic bombs. (which, BTW, he could do as a giant as well, as he was keeping up with the FTL spaceships in his speeder.)



Were those ships even moving at FTL speeds while he was on his speeder? i think not. And never has he shown any weapon that could do orbital bombardment.



> And you seem to have forgotten about his relativistic speed boots.



You mean the boots he couldn't control? The boots that forced him to continue running? The boots that resulted in him being turned into goo?


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure why I wouldn't bring overkill considering he's BL but that's just me

I mean, considering the conditions for his rage, really


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> We've learned a new variable for battles in this thread.
> 
> And that is: Misleading Prep
> 
> ...



not if your batman, or spider-man, or reed richards, or etc


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> not if your batman, or spider-man, or reed richards, or etc



Isn't their "prep" usually AFTER they have encountered someone.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Were those ships even moving at FTL speeds while he was on his speeder? i think not.


Oh, no, they suddenly slowed down in a race to escape.


> And never has he shown any weapon that could do orbital bombardment.


Like I said, kinetic bombs would be enough. And the fleet were firing at them and nearly hitting them when they had just gone a planetary radius clear, so yes they can.




> You mean the boots he couldn't control? The boots that forced him to continue running? The boots that resulted in him being turned into goo?


You mean those boots that he didn't fall over in? The boots he could fix during prep time? The boots he went to the moon and back in before turning into goo, giving him easily enough time to solo the HST?

He was also defecting a lifewiping asteroid in another episode, so he easily has the DC to take on the HST.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not saying Jimmy can't beat the HST. But with the knowledge he has being misleading, I have my doubts. 

Typically when someone wants revenge they aim for fire power, no matter how smart they are. 

I suspect a 90% chance of him showing up in a giant robot.


----------



## hojou (Oct 14, 2012)

I Remember seeing one episode where jimmy creates a super syrum giving carol super powers. Strength feat I believe he was lifting a mesa and speed feat crossing across the world in micro seconds. I'm on my phone so I can't link you the exact episode pretty sure its in the first season. Also I think his tech maches the powers of the fairly odd parents.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

^Its Carl. Also, wasn't that the whole family of Weezers?


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

Jimmy with prep:

Day Prep: Anti-Ninja/Spirit Vaccume Cleaner
Week Prep: Anti-Ninja Robot
Month Prep: Anti-Ninja Airship

If thats his prep, (lol and I probably AM underestimating him, but whatever lol) then he gets raped like Cindy. 

Maybe what the OP meant. When he said Cindy got raped, he meant that she got her ass kicked by everyone hahaha


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, even if he could win, based on this intelligence, he won't.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Isn't their "prep" usually AFTER they have encountered someone.



prep is meant to make up for ones downsides, and with the whole cis/pis off and bloodlust on jimmy won't fuck shit up.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

How do we know cis/pis is what is causing him to NOT fuck up...you know like blow up his lab and take all of Retroville with him, that kind of stuff.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> How do we know cis/pis is what is causing him to NOT fuck up...you know like blow up his lab and take all of Retroville with him, that kind of stuff.



what else would it be but PIS and CIS?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 14, 2012)

I meant they RAPED Cindy. Orihime heals repeatedly while they rape.

Man, I'm evil.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if there is porn of Cindy getting raped by characters from Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece...

Edit: appears to be just her with other characters from the series...how unimaginative...


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> And that is: Misleading Prep
> 
> If I prepare for a dog (for weeks, and months), but it turns out its a super sonic city busting dog, then I'm screwed.


I remember one thread I saw was Orochimaru vs. Sasori where Orochimaru _thought_ he was immune to Sasori's poison, but was not.

Even if Orochimaru can beat Sasori, because of his faulty intelligence, he will _definitely_ lose.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 14, 2012)

cant jimmy just turn them into babies?


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 14, 2012)

A lot of his things will probably not work on Bleach characters... how does a man of science prep for the supernatural?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll ask you one thing. Is becoming the size of a planet (or a island, if that is which size you trust) necessary for him to take out a spaceship? No. Why does he do it? Because they angered him. As should Cindy getting raped by tens of thousands of 5km long sea monsters.


----------



## Plague (Oct 14, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I meant they RAPED Cindy. Orihime heals repeatedly while they rape.
> 
> Man, I'm evil.



Thats so out of character and just dumb, no offense. 

But in any case, I stand by the points I made earlier in this thread (starting on page 6) lol Any invention he takes out he gets blitzed.

I do like the mental image of Jimmy Neutron getting killed though, so kudos for that. (Couldn't stand that damn show and the characters and their voices lol, almost as bad as english dubbed Negima)


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> cant jimmy just turn them into babies?



Jimmy Neutron has done a lot of random shit, but assuming he has all of that on him is like thinking Batman carries that somehow faster than light gun with that special bullet on him all the time, basically he doesn't.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Jimmy Neutron has done a lot of random shit, but assuming he has all of that on him is like thinking Batman carries that somehow faster than light gun with that special bullet on him all the time, basically he doesn't.



Yea but he has prep, this isn't a random encounter.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2012)

So how much threat would Jimmy register these pirates, ninjas and spirits?


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So how much threat would Jimmy register these pirates, ninjas and spirits?



See, thats what I mean. A lot of people are starting to realize this throughout the thread lol. If you're prepping for a ninja, you'll probably have something that protects against shuriken and agility, but nothing super human. 

As I said earlier, Jimmy, in his rage, would be prepping against peak humans, when in reality, they are all superhuman. 

I can see him going in with a suit like Iron Man, but he would still die against Baraggan and Yamamoto (and others with their abilities and what not)

A day prep and a week prep, on this knowledge, won't get him anywhere. What would he be doing for a month prepping for ninjas and spirits? 

It all boils back to how he interprets them. To rape a 10 year old girl, would not require any superhuman strength, especially if it was....*shudders* gang rape. 

Jimmy would think they were just scumbag thugs. By the time he realizes they have superhuman abilities, it'll be over. 

Just imagine him showing up in a Gundam-like robot (month prep scenario). He picks off some fodder, then Baraggan rots it all off. Jimmy would be like "WTF?! HOW!?" Then Ulquiorra slices his head in half (or off).


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Jimmy Neutron has done a lot of random shit, but assuming he has all of that on him is like thinking Batman carries that somehow faster than light gun with that special bullet on him all the time, basically he doesn't.


Except he has prep. He'll have it in his lab, so he can spend his day's prep rummaging around in his lab to find the technology.


Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> See, thats what I mean. A lot of people are starting to realize this throughout the thread lol. If you're prepping for a ninja, you'll probably have something that protects against shuriken and agility, but nothing super human.
> 
> As I said earlier, Jimmy, in his rage, would be prepping against peak humans, when in reality, they are all superhuman.
> 
> ...


Except for the tiny fact the he uses his ost powerful tech when people make him angry, which they have managed to do there. Ging the size of a planet is _way_ overkill againt a spaceship with slime monsters in. And he has been told he is up against a _planet_ of ninjas, pirates, and spirits. Most of the planets Jimmy has encountered before have nukes or FTL technology, so he's going to use his big tech to take them out. Also, do you really think jimmy could be bothered going round the earth killing off ninjas one by one when he has the capacity to just bust or lifewipe the planet?


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Jimmy Neutron has done a lot of random shit, but assuming he has all of that on him is like thinking Batman carries that somehow faster than light gun with that special bullet on him all the time, basically he doesn't.



thats why he has prep.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> * And he has been told he is up against a planet of ninjas, pirates, and spirits.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



No he hasn't. He's never been told how many opponents he will be facing or given any indication to the large number. Especially not a planet full. Just that he's fighting ninja, spirits and pirates. That's all. Think of what those things will mean to a little boy. Ninjas=Men in suits with ninja weapons. Shurikens and the likes but essentially human guys. Pirates=what every boy thinks pirates are. Spirirts=Ghosts. Unless he spends the time trying to gather info, which he might, you can't really jump to the conclusion that he'll make preparations to handle double digit hypersonic guys. When literally a lot of people in this could one shot him.

These guys do Mach 20 and beyond. At Mach 20, that's almost 7000m/s. That means he's got approximately a seventh of a second to react to a Mach 20 character at a distance of 1km. It just gets worse since he's fighting a massive amount of these guys at once.

I am not saying Jimmy loses, but it all depends how you interpret the scenario. He'd have to try and get info on the whole lot, how many enemies he's facing, their capabilities, their weaknesses and then work his strategy to suit.

His choice of prep is important. Now if you go with the planet sized ideology, just being planet sized may not even be enough. In fact it might kill him. He's not in open space where he can go planet sized and not worry about being affected by any nearby planets.

Correct me if I am wrong, but when two planets get closer and closer together, they will exert tremendous force on each other. 





> A strong earthquake shakes the ground as they have for the past few days; the result of the titanic tidal stress induced on your planet from the other?s gravity. On the other planet, with your naked eye, you can see networks of hundreds of massive cracks lit dull red from magma, the tides from your home world stressing and tearing apart the interloper.




*Spoiler*: __ 



And that's a small extract from a piece relating to what happens when two planets are on a collision course and approach each other slowly.

A science genius like Jimmy would know this, but could also come up with a way to avoid this even. Depending how far you wish to take his intellectual capacities and how far he's willing to go just to avenge a girl, who was attacked by some ninjas, spirits and pirates

Now at planet sized, while standing on another planet, would essentially rip the two masses apart, since Jimmy himself would have the gravity of a planet. Maybe even able to hold an atmosphere. So if he's planet sized, standing on a another planet, a km away from the HST, the planet they are on would be wrecked, but the same might be true for Jimmy. 

Also, what would be his durability at that size? Really rough estimate, but Average shoulder width for a boy like Jimmy could be what.....12 inches max? Skin ranges from .05mm thick to 1.5 in some cases but only on the palms of the hands and soles of the feet. Going at 1mm, because it's an easy number to work with, for just average thickness. Increasing his width to 15000km. *calculation* He'd be around 5 million centimetres thick in the skin, which  would be about 50km thick of skin. Which is pretty impressive. Skin would be paramount to a crust really. Note however, that this would not be the case in most places on his body, but the point is, he's be plenty durable. Or at least have massive amounts of skin to get through. And that is a rough guesstimate, but it's just to show that whatever the case, his skin is going to be kilometres thick.

The planet size thing was pretty much inspired because they kept insulting small he was. Not sure if he'd be inclined to do this anyways.

But in the end, with a day prep, he could just get a space ship, fly out of orbit, ad planet bust with a tiny laser who's size gets increased.

With the scenario, Jimmy can definitely win. And I am not sure it matters too much what his perception of the enemy is if he's truly bloodlusted.




*MY CONCLUSION*
If he tries to gather info on them in his prep time and is able to do so in a timely fashion, he has the intellectual feats and the tech capable of both avoiding their individual power and wiping them out.

If his knowledge on them remains basic, it's a high probability that his prep will be insufficient and he'd get his ass blitzed.

The longer the prep, the more likely he is to prepare adequately with increased info. The likelier he is to win.

At one month, I may even go as far as to say he wins handedly almost every time.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

I will say one thing, if the HST raped my hypothetical girlfriend, I'd be coming at them with all I could muster to make it as painful for them as possible.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 15, 2012)

The kid is a genius,with 1 month prep and knowledge he could build something or some FTL equipment ,that leaves the HST with no chance in winning.


----------



## mcdave (Oct 15, 2012)

The Problem is that the Op said that Jimmy has Basic Knowledge and only knows Clich?s in the same Sentence.

Depending on interpretation the outcome will be very different.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> I will say one thing, if the HST raped my hypothetical girlfriend, I'd be coming at them with all I could muster to make it as painful for them as possible.



I can understand wanting to make them feel as much pain as possible, but does he know how many he is up against? If he preps for a group of 5-10 guys, I could see him coming out in Armor, and some uber powerful gun. (Lets say this gun turns you inside out, and his armor is durable enough to take no damage from bullets.)

If he focusing on making them feel pain, more than defensive capabilities, he will still lose after taking a few out. Didn't it take him months to make some of his inventions? If he thinks they're just a group of thugs, I don't see him going past city busting tech. 

And even then, he would be undermind by their speed and special abilities. Remember how Soi Fon killed that Tiger dude?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> The kid is a genius,with 1 month prep and knowledge he could build something or some FTL equipment ,that leaves the HST with no chance in winning.


Build? He already _has_ FTL stuff. And he was able to organize the building of an FTL space fleet in about a day, not a month.


Wasabifold said:


> No he hasn't. He's never been told how many opponents he will be facing or given any indication to the large number. Especially not a planet full. Just that he's fighting ninja, spirits and pirates. That's all. Think of what those things will mean to a little boy. Ninjas=Men in suits with ninja weapons. Shurikens and the likes but essentially human guys. Pirates=what every boy thinks pirates are. Spirirts=Ghosts. Unless he spends the time trying to gather info, which he might, you can't really jump to the conclusion that he'll make preparations to handle double digit hypersonic guys. When literally a lot of people in this could one shot him.


OK, let's have a look at the OP.


			
				OP said:
			
		

> Jimmy gets 1 day/ week/ month prep. He has *basic knowledge* of them *like* they're ninjas, spirits, and pirates. For the sake of argument, he can see spirits.


Numbers counts as basic knowledge. But if what you are saying is true, exact time of prep beyond about a day doesn't matter, because he would spend the rest of the time watching TV or doing another irrelevant experiment anyway.



> These guys do Mach 20 and beyond. At Mach 20, that's almost 7000m/s. That means he's got approximately a seventh of a second to react to a Mach 20 character at a distance of 1km. It just gets worse since he's fighting a massive amount of these guys at once.


Yeah, but he has prep. He can amp himself up before the match, or program a computer to take control the nanosecond the match starts.



> I am not saying Jimmy loses, but it all depends how you interpret the scenario. He'd have to try and get info on the whole lot, how many enemies he's facing, their capabilities, their weaknesses and then work his strategy to suit.
> 
> His choice of prep is important. Now if you go with the planet sized ideology, just being planet sized may not even be enough. In fact it might kill him. He's not in open space where he can go planet sized and not worry about being affected by any nearby planets.
> 
> ...


He's already casually tanked his own gravity field, which would follow under similar lines. Also, look at 0.58-0.59 on this: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_fzdjP3jKg[/YOUTUBE]
He snaps his head forward a few relative centimeters before he blows at incredibly high speeds. I'm pretty sure that would produce a lot more force and energy more than being next to the earth. If he dinbt; have the durability, he would get whiplash. Furthermore, his bike seems to create an artificial gravity field of it's own, seeing jimmy is able to jump down onto it, and stay on the bike without feeling weightlessness, so that would be an equivalent feat of tanking the earth's gravity anyway, seeing as the bike is expanded as well. He also casually tanked the pressure inside his lungs of creating a death-star style planet-buster, assuming that was yokus.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Let's get real. It simply has to do with how you interpret the scenario. With his limited knowledge, how much can he hope to accomplish in 1 day against all these opponents, when he doesn't even know their capabilities and how many they are?

The effectiveness of the prep is entirely dependent on how big a threat he deems the attackers. And what he can find out about them. He needs to gather info. One day would not be nearly enough to time to gather info on all the abilities he is fighting against AND come up with a viable counter measure for all of them. So I don't see him winning scenario 1 with basic knowledge. His chances go up as the time increases. He has the technology to wipe out planets, so it's all up to him really.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Honestly, if Jimmy really was the size of a planet, he wouldn't even be able to see them anymore lol. Then it's be easier to hit him. 

Yamamoto could burn a hole in him, then the rest of them rip him up from the inside out. >


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> Let's get real. It simply has to do with how you interpret the scenario. With his limited knowledge, how much can he hope to accomplish in 1 day against all these opponents, when he doesn't even know their capabilities and how many they are?
> 
> The effectiveness of the prep is entirely dependent on how big a threat he deems the attackers. And what he can find out about them. He needs to gather info. One day would not be nearly enough to time to gather info on all the abilities he is fighting against AND come up with a viable counter measure for all of them. So I don't see him winning scenario 1 with basic knowledge. His chances go up as the time increases. He has the technology to wipe out planets, so it's all up to him really.



If it is possible to gather info on them, it won't take long for him  to find out their numbers, and it will literally take him 10 minutes to find his shrink ray, FTL spaceships, and asteroid-deflecting technology.


Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Honestly, if Jimmy really was the size of a planet, he wouldn't even be able to see them anymore lol. Then it's be easier to hit him.
> 
> Yamamoto could burn a hole in him, then the rest of them rip him up from the inside out. >


Then get engulfed and digested by his immune system


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm reminded of Real World vs. HST threads, where we should logically have full knowledge on all aspects of the HST.
The question is, do Bleach/Naruto/One Piece exist in Retroville?

Any intel he got from Cindy would be questionable at best, since she'd probably be drifting in and out of consciousness in a sea of bodies.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Honestly, if Jimmy really was the size of a planet, he wouldn't even be able to see them anymore lol. Then it's be easier to hit him.



Yes, you are right. We should actually scale the size of the space ship to get his true size. but no one actually gives enough shits to do that. It's very likely under planet size.



> Yamamoto could burn a hole in him, then the rest of them rip him up from the inside out. >



I see your knowledge is mainly bleach oriented. But let me just say if he is as big as a planet, they literally have double digit kms of skin and flesh to get through to even land a legitimate cut. 

*Best chance for HST. Tobi changes dimension right at the start, reenter inside Jimmy, and let the bijuus bijuu bomb his  vital organs.*


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

I assume when the OP says they have "x" amount of knowledge, it stays that way unless they have a means of gathering more on their own (like being a psychic)

The more I think about it, the more of a variable this whole thing is. If he underestimates him (which is very likely) then he'll lose no matter what his prep time is. 

If he overestimates them, which isn't likely given the information, then he'll win, sure. 

But at a median, I don't think he has the information to know what hes up against.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> Yes, you are right. We should actually scale the size of the space ship to get his true size. but no one actually gives enough shits to do that. It's very likely under planet size.
> 
> 
> 
> I see your knowledge is mainly bleach oriented. But let me just say if he is as big as a planet, they literally have double digit kms of skin and flesh to get through to even land a legitimate cut.


I've said this before, the size of the space ship is inconsistent. From one picture it appears bigger than the earth, another it seems a few kilometers wide. So there is no reason why it wouldn't be inconsistent in this pic.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I've said this before, the size of the space ship is inconsistent. From one picture it appears bigger than the earth, another it seems a few kilometers wide. So there is no reason why it wouldn't be inconsistent in this pic.



When does it ever appear bigger than the earth?

And, Tobi dimensional transport and internal Bijuu assault, viable option. More than enough powerhouses to run distraction.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> When does it ever appear bigger than the earth?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7qRJ9T9TPg[/YOUTUBE]
1:11


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Yamamoto can burn him
Soi Fon can kill in 2 hits
Mayuri's poison paralyzes
Baraggan has his rotting/aging hax
the Bijuus have their Bijuu bombs

You're assuming hes gonna start out planet sized, which I doubt cause if he did, he wouldn't even see who hes up against. 

I can understand him being mad, but I think hes logical enough to know that he should be directing that at the people who did it, not an entire planet. >:-\

Hes 99% likely to show up in a ship, robot, or with armor, looking for some ninjas/pirates/spirits. Once he runs into a top tier, he gets raped.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Soi Fon versus earth can she kill it?


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Soi Fon versus earth can she kill it?



Well the earth itself is made of rock, non-living matter. So no.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Well the earth itself is made of rock, non-living matter. So no.



Soi Fon vs the star from 42. Can she kill it?


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't they spend some time on Yokus in that movie?
If their ships are really bigger than Earth, to even land on Yokus it would need to be supermassive, which would mean that Jimmy and co. should not be able to move on-planet.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Don't they spend some time on Yokus in that movie?
> If their ships are really bigger than Earth, to even land on Yokus it would need to be supermassive, which would mean that Jimmy and co. should not be able to move on-planet.



Yeah, I know that. That is just to illustrate that the ship size is inconsistent, so it was likely inconsistent in that scene too.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Yeah, I know that. That is just to illustrate that the ship size is inconsistent, so it was likely inconsistent in that scene too.



Everything is inconsistent, so can we remove the option for Jimmy to go "planet" sized?


----------



## teddy (Oct 15, 2012)

I vaguely recall an episode where Jimmy invented something that him allowed to create a replica of Earth.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Soi Fon vs the star from 42. Can she kill it?



Gee detective! I dunno!


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Yamamoto can burn him
> Soi Fon can kill in 2 hits
> Mayuri's poison paralyzes
> Baraggan has his rotting/aging hax
> the Bijuus have their Bijuu bombs



Again, mainly bleach oriented, but we all know they can kill a human sized Jimmy. Planet sized is the question.



> You're assuming hes gonna start out planet sized, which I doubt cause if he did, he wouldn't even see who hes up against.



With prep, he makes all alterations that he is going to make for the fight, before it, then arrives to fight. If he was gonna use the planet sized tactic, then yes he would be planet sized when he arrives at the battlefield.



> I can understand him being mad, but I think hes logical enough to know that he should be directing that at the people who did it, not an entire planet. >:-\



Bloodlusted. Aka has no regard for self preservation and is entirely consumed in the task of killing the opponent completely. Casualties unimportant.

And I sut realized, location unspecified, which means this takes places in the Hyperbolic Time chamber, which means it's a separate dimension where no casualties are possible. I forgot about that. Forget about the gravity thing then,



> Hes 99% likely to show up in a ship, robot, or with armor, looking for some ninjas/pirates/spirits. Once he runs into a top tier, he gets raped.



He's not 99% sure to do anything. It all depends on what info he has on them and what he has at his disposal.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2012)

Jimmy goes back in time and kills the writers, no HST, no problem.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> > Again, mainly bleach oriented, but we all know they can kill a human sized Jimmy. Planet sized is the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think its going to matter what he brings along. Unless he starts out giant, he gets blitzed. And if he does start out giant, he gets burrowed into. 

Mayuri's poison causes paralysis. Since he's bigger it'll take longer but if he running through stabbing every nerve and blood vessel, its only a matter of time. 

The Uchihas could just use Amaterasu on him and continue through. If their inside of him, its gonna hurt like hell. The Kyuubi could keep firing Menacing Ball, as with the other Tailed Beasts. 

Stark and the other Espade fire their ceros burning mile deep holes in him. Meanwhile, the others make their way into hit vitals (depend on which teams enter through his heels). After a couple of hours, Sage Mode Naruto resengans Jimmys spinal cord. Or Ichigo blasts it with Getsuga. Or team One Piece does so shit lol

GG.

If he comes with a robot, it rots. A gun? he gets blitzed. An airship? Soi Fons bankai says "Why hello thar!" and blows him to kingdom come. Or it rots.

By the time Jimmy realizes these aren't regular humans, it'll be too late.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I don't think its going to matter what he brings along. Unless he starts out giant, he gets blitzed. And if he does start out giant, he gets burrowed into.



There is several other ways that he can start the match without getting blitzed. Like set a computer on a spacecraft to send him into orbit as soon as the match starts. Or start with the superspeed boots activated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

If he knows how many there are he's bringing out his big guns regardless of how strong they are.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Everything is inconsistent, so can we remove the option for Jimmy to go "planet" sized?



Except there are 3 different reasons why neutron went planet sized, and only one reason why he didn't.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> There is several other ways that he can start the match without getting blitzed. Like set a computer on a spacecraft to send him into orbit as soon as the match starts. Or start with the superspeed boots activated.



Just because he can doesn't mean he will. With knowledge on ninjas and spirits, I don't see why, even bloodlusted, would he have counter measures that extreme. 

Its more likely that he'll show up in an armored juggernaut. He wants to make them feel pain for what they did, and maybe even beat them at their own game. 

Just because Jimmy is capable of doing something, doesn't mean he'll think its viable.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I don't think its going to matter what he brings along. Unless he starts out giant, he gets blitzed. And if he does start out giant, he gets burrowed into.



Good luck burrowing through kilometres of skin while he just slams down on all of them with planet busting stomp.



> Mayuri's poison causes paralysis. Since he's bigger it'll take longer but if he running through stabbing every nerve and blood vessel, its only a matter of time.



It would literally take years and unless the poison replicates itself, would be insufficient to even phase him.

And again, he needs to get past the KILOMETRES OF SKIN he would have at planet sized.



> The Uchihas could just use Amaterasu on him and continue through. If their inside of him, its gonna hurt like hell. The Kyuubi could keep firing Menacing Ball, as with the other Tailed Beasts.



You are still not quite grasping the concept here of planet sized. AMateratsu would literally cover less than 0.01% of his body.



> Stark and the other Espade fire their ceros burning mile deep holes in him.



All together, maybe, still will only feel like a slight pinch.



> Meanwhile, the others make their way into hit vitals (depend on which teams enter through his heels).



Heels is the worst. Thickest skin there is.



> After a couple of hours, Sage Mode Naruto resengans Jimmys spinal cord. Or Ichigo blasts it with Getsuga. Or team One Piece does so shit lol



My strategy with tobi is a thousand times better than this. A rasengan will literally feel like a tingle down his spine.



> If he comes with a robot, it rots. A gun? he gets blitzed. An airship? Soi Fons bankai says "Why hello thar!" and blows him to kingdom come. Or it rots.
> 
> By the time Jimmy realizes these aren't regular humans, it'll be too late.



Your pretty much working under the assumption that planet sized is all he has and that during his prep time he won't seek to learn anything about his opponents. Also ignoring the fact that he'll be wearing some mega continent sized shoes and clothes but you know whatever yousauy.


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Oct 15, 2012)

Guys come on this is getting old. We all know who wins anyway.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2012)

Was this planet busting posted?


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

I am getting sick of repeating myself. With the reps from some of the lurkers I got, I am satisfied.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Light said:


> Was this planet busting posted?



No, my point was if you are as big as a planet, the amount of force you can produce will be certainly able to sizeable damage to a planet. Not actually planet bust, but if an HST character got stomped by a planet sized character, 99% would be dead.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> No, my point was if you are as big as a planet, the amount of force you can produce will be certainly able to sizeable damage to a planet. Not actually planet bust, but if an HST character got stomped by a planet sized character, 99% would be dead.



All they'd need to do is make a gash big enough to go into while its on its way down toward them. Most Soul Reaper Captains and arrancars can do that. Just blast a cero deep enough to make a hole for you. 

If it can burn through a building, it can burn through flesh.

It would lull Jimmy into a sense of false security.


----------



## Light (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasabifold said:


> No, my point was if you are as big as a planet, the amount of force you can produce will be certainly able to sizeable damage to a planet. Not actually planet bust, but if an HST character got stomped by a planet sized character, 99% would be dead.



That says nothing about his speed or durability. And was he as big as a full planet?


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2012)

how can they burn a whole big enough to burn a planet? did anyone show anything close to that at all?


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

hammer said:


> how can they burn a whole big enough to burn a planet? did anyone show anything close to that at all?




It doesn't have to burn him entirely, I think you misread what I was saying. 

they would just need to make a hole deep enough to fit inside of (for themselves individually). Then they could just use their swords to hang onto him.

He'll think they put forth a final attack, but then think they were dead.

EDIT: Once inside, Mayuri, Aizen, Oro, Kabuto and Obito (and a bunch of other smart people) come up with a plan to take him down.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> All they'd need to do is make a gash big enough to go into while its on its way down toward them. Most Soul Reaper Captains and arrancars can do that. Just blast a cero deep enough to make a hole for you.
> 
> If it can burn through a building, it can burn through flesh.
> 
> It would lull Jimmy into a sense of false security.



Foot coming down with a continent sized sneaker around it. Hmmmm.....

not sure if make sense.

And even more importantly, Jimmy is a mega genius. What really makes you think he will walk in there as a giant and try to brute force them when he can make so many nifty inventions and planet size them as well.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

As many others suggested,
he's not likely to show up with the shrink/grow ray. He's honestly probably building a mecha with tough steel plating or something (because he thinks he's going against a bunch of period enthusiast pirates/ninja) that even Himura Kenshin would have no trouble with.

When was the last time he even used the growth device?


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> EDIT: Once inside, Mayuri, Aizen, Oro, Kabuto and Obito (and a bunch of other smart people) come up with a plan to take him down.



lul smart people.


It's not like his ftl dog which he can make bigger is standard equipment or anything


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> As many others suggested,
> he's not likely to show up with the shrink/grow ray. He's honestly probably building a mecha with tough steel plating or something (because he thinks he's going against a bunch of period enthusiast pirates/ninja) that even Himura Kenshin would have no trouble with.
> 
> When was the last time he even used the growth device?



^ This.

Everyone keeps diverting this thread into what if he bring the planet sizing stuff, when in reality, he's probably thinking giant robot. 

I'm aware that he CAN build uber powerful things, but I also am fairly certain that he won't. 

Or at least with the scenario given in this thread. If anything, his bloodlust could even cloud his judgement even further. I could see him getting giant, but not planet sized.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Don't you dare compare this crap to Doctor Who, and he didn't have a gravitational field, Sheen just said he is orbiting around him because of his massive size, aka it was a joke, do you really think Sheen knows jack crap about space to see if there is a significant enough gravitational pull to orbit around his head?
> 
> And no it is not the planet.
> 
> ...



Reposting this cause people are stupid.

They weren't moving at faster than speeds during that encounter! The ships themselves can move faster than light but don't assume they are always moving that fast.

Also that star isn't the sun, we have no proper reference to scale it so don't assume those ships are larger than Earth when they obviously aren't.


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2012)

you didn't prove anything, we don't know the distance between each scan.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

What I proved was that he did not destroy a planet, it was just an asteroid.

Also if he were indeed planet sized you would not be able to see the ships and his friends wouldn't be able to see that much of him at that close distance.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What I proved was that he did not destroy a planet, it was just an asteroid.
> 
> Also if he were indeed planet sized you would not be able to see the ships and his friends wouldn't be able to see that much of him at that close distance.



I actually agree he's not planet sized. But given prep, could he perfect it to actual planet size? Possibly.

But in the end, it all comes back down to what he does in his prep. If he doesn't accurately guage the strength of the HST, he's likely to get creamed as his preparations will be unadequate.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

Which he will not, as knowing they are ninja, pirates, and spirits is very basic.
He will be prepping for regular humans and... something spiritual...


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally! XD Thank God people are getting it lol!


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2012)

why would it matter, hes out to kill, that's like saying batman won't win with prep because he would think they are normal ninjas.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

hammer said:


> why would it matter, hes out to kill, that's like saying batman won't win with prep because he would think they are normal ninjas.



If Batman preps for Bane, then it turns out to be Spider-Man, he would probably lose.

There is a big difference between prepping for a regular human ninja, and prepping for Naruto.

Same with prepping for a pirate, rather than Luffy. Or prepping against a ghost, rather than Ichigo.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> If Batman preps



he makes sure he knows who he is prepping for first.



> There is a big difference between prepping for a regular human ninja, and prepping for Naruto.



This is the same thing I have been saying from the get go.



> Same with prepping for a pirate, rather than Luffy. Or prepping against a ghost, rather than Ichigo.




I don't think I need to repeat now

If he preps by figuring out his opponents, then he can likely pull a win. If he doesn't try to gather info on them, then he will lose.

It's simple.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

How does he figure out anything about people no one from his verse has ever seen before?


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2012)

you know when batman has prep and no knowledge he still wins


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

hammer said:


> you know when batman has prep and no knowledge he still wins



In the example I gave, he probably could pull a win. lol so hows this: What if Batman was prepping for Deathstroke, but it turns out he has to fight Darkseid? (lets say he was disguised)

Okay, so maybe the difference steepness (between Naruto and a regular ninja) aren't as extreme (as my example), but its still a ways away.

Just imagine spending weeks looking at tactics and attack patterns, only to fight someone/something thats not what you prepared for.....lol


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

hammer said:


> you know when batman has prep and no knowledge he still wins



That is some bullshit if I've ever heard some. The villains in comic series usually match up to the person's abilities, this is why none of Batman's standard enemies would stand a chance against Superman, and if Batman suddenly had to face some of the beings Superman, Green Lantern, and the Flash face he would get his face crushed in.


----------



## Wasabifold (Oct 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> That is some bullshit if I've ever heard some. The villains in comic series usually match up to the person's abilities, this is why none of Batman's standard enemies would stand a chance against Superman, and if Batman suddenly had to face some of the beings Superman, Green Lantern, and the Flash face he would get his face crushed in.



Unless he had the green lantern ring which is the common method they use to make Batman face down uber powerful opponents.


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> In the example I gave, he probably could pull a win. lol so hows this: What if Batman was prepping for Deathstroke, but it turns out he has to fight Darkseid? (lets say he was disguised)
> 
> Okay, so maybe the difference steepness (between Naruto and a regular ninja) aren't as extreme (as my example), but its still a ways away.
> 
> Just imagine spending weeks looking at tactics and attack patterns, only to fight someone/something thats not what you prepared for.....lol



that is way to specific of an example, besides bloodlust on takes care of this issue anyways.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

hammer said:


> that is way to specific of an example, besides bloodlust on takes care of this issue anyways.



If you're angry, wouldn't that cloud your judgement even more? I honestly don't think Jimmy Neutron would waste time building a FTL spaceship to take care of some ninjas. 

If hes pissed off hes gonna be thinking about how he can kill them as brutally as possible. So I'd expect lasers and guns and missiles. 

While this would take down some of the weaker characters, higher tiers like Yama and Baraggan, or even Obito would be overlooked/unexpected and ultimately defeat him.

That's my assessment at least.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 15, 2012)

> Bloodlust refers to a state where a character is fighting without any inhibitions, and cares about nothing other than defeating the enemy. Bloodlusted characters fear nothing, and will allow themselves to be injured to any degree as long as it leads to a higher probability of defeating their opponent. Bloodlust is generally assumed to be true in OBD matches, unless indicated otherwise by the OP. A bloodlusted character will not be victim to CIS, and will be much more likely to speedblitz (if doing so is within their powerset).



Oldwiki page on Bloodlust

That said one day prep is the only scenario I see worth debating, the more time he's given to build intel or figure out counters the higher the chances of winning should be


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

Batman preps to fight The Joker.

A sudden subspace disturbance interposes... oh, say, Samus, in his place moments before the encounter.
How's he win?


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> Oldwiki page on Bloodlust
> 
> That said one day prep is the only scenario I see worth debating, the more time he's given to build intel or figure out counters the higher the chances of winning should be



Bloodlust almost goes against prep since you start to ignore logic. If he was bloodlusted, he'd grab his nearest ray gun and commence. He wouldn't be able to think clearly enough to make smart use of his time. He'd just want to kill them.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

I chalk it up to the OP making a really poor scenario.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 15, 2012)

Blame the OP


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

That's actually awful.


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> That's actually awful.



Have you ever been to fanfiction.net? hahaha there really ARE some serious writers out there that post worse than this hahahaha


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 15, 2012)

What did i just read...


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> This seems like a bad move, but I want to step back to the conditions of this match.
> How exactly did over 1000 characters gang rape a 10 year old?.


Yes. I need details.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't really mean I wanted details, I was just pointing out that this scenario is illogical and, frankly, impossible.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Batman preps to fight The Joker.
> 
> A sudden subspace disturbance interposes... oh, say, Samus, in his place moments before the encounter.
> How's he win?



Everyone knows Batman carries a condom with him at all times. He wins via tiring Samus out with sex


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

I think we have a nomination for worst thread of the year.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 16, 2012)

Surely  is worse...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2012)

That's not worse since its clearly one sided.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I think we have a nomination for worst thread of the year.



Mostly due to that...weird, to put it lightly, OP.

I just..d...aaaaaaaah

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ffXamzeQmGg[/YOUTUBE]




That's the most logical response I could come up with.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't intend it though. Just popped in my mind :ho


----------



## Fujita (Oct 16, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Jimmy is bloodlusted because HST raped Cindy, HST is IC because they're fighting a little boy.



They are IC... and yet they... violated... what, a 12-year-old?

This scenario contains a logical contradiction. Therefore, all arguments in this thread are invalid. 



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Didn't intend it though. Just popped in my mind :ho



And that... worries me slightly 

Actually, more worrying is the choice of smiley here. Very bad choice.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2012)

so many terrible HST fanboys in this thread


----------



## Plague (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we let this thread die now? Its like when it finally starts to, some valiant hero breathes more life into it. If you want to read arguments, start on page 6 or 10 lol.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Gyro Gearloose vs the HST

Hubert Farnsworth vs the HSt

it's basically the same thing really in terms of how badly the HST gets raped


----------



## Plague (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think anyone feels like arguing this anymore XD Around pages 11-14 we reached our climax........together


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 16, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Gyro Gearloose vs the HST
> 
> Hubert Farnsworth vs the HSt
> 
> it's basically the same thing really in terms of how badly the HST gets raped



Big Poppa Pump vs the HST.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I don't think anyone feels like arguing this anymore XD Around pages 11-14 we reached our climax........together



those two guys would rape the power six...actually considering they have multiversal scale feats with their tech...they'd likely be a problem even for the time lords

Jimmy has..to my knowledge at various times operated on their level..well no he hasn't created an infinity gauntlet out of a waffle Iron and an egg beater like Gyro..but he's done some of those two's smaller scale (by their standards but we're still talking about planetary) scale feats..

essentially this thread never should have reached fifteen pages it should have been locked on the spot for being a horrible rape of bad literature 



Nevermind said:


> Big Poppa Pump vs the HST.




*"who's next? You're next on my list, Yamamoto mister Gotei thirteen! you maybe the captain commander but when I see you, I see an old son of a bitch!!"

"I was watching TV and I watched a seventy two year old man with pale skin and a long mustache come out here and say he's still the man! I see Whitebeard the strongest man in the world 2.0 come out here and say he's still the pirate! Well ya shudda took that gold and fixed your crooked ass mustache!"

"Now when I heard the hidden village hired Naruto the new chosen one! so I asked myself if Konoha was gonna hire the chosen one number two? Why didn't they hire the original chosen one? Vader? Now I know as he's dead god rest his soul but I know deep down inside he's still styl'n and bringing change! Because while you stole his title you could never steel his quality!!"

"so Ichigo when you came out of that Garganta last week I know I wasn't alone because the people at home all they did was grab the remote and change the channel to watch Seiya blow up a galaxy- you know a series you and your friends got booted off this network! So remember..in this life there is no bigger ass kisser, but suckers than the HST and their fans!!"

*


----------



## Ulti (Oct 16, 2012)

Why do I have to spread


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 16, 2012)

@IWD: Probably that last post alone worth my laziness to check this thread.
Anyways, locked due to reasons I hope I do not need to explain.


----------

